# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Do you use Facebook?

## enhanced_deficit

Do you use Facebook?

----------


## Dr.3D

Those who do, deserve what they get.

----------


## phill4paul

data gathering.

  Nunya.

----------


## CaseyJones

how can someone be not sure if they use facebook?

----------


## tod evans

Absolutely not.

----------


## dannno

Not enough poll options. 

I'm a member, I have friends, but I don't post, never really have and don't visit it much.

----------


## Dr.3D

> how can someone be not sure if they use facebook?


Check post #6.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Check post #6.


that's dannno he does not count

----------


## fisharmor

> how can someone be not sure if they use facebook?


I voted yes because technically I use it, but it's not under my name.
I got online for the first time in 1993, and from the get-go, even back then, it never occurred to me, not once, to use my real name.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nope

----------


## timosman

We need to be told Not sure here means Other which is a whole another category that I do not have time to discuss here.

----------


## pcosmar

Use it?

I have it. Don't use it much.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Nope.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Also, you can opt out of and disable Google+ now, too. Which you couldn't do previously. Just have to go into the disable services settings and do it.

----------


## timosman

> Also, you can opt out of and disable Google+ now, too. Which you couldn't do previously. Just have to go into the disable services settings and do it.


Lol.

----------


## Suzanimal

I do. It's a way to keep in touch with my very large family. I don't post much, though. 

 It sucks that it's a spy tool. I would really have fun on it if it weren't.

----------


## oyarde

I never have , may open an account for someone who is departed with an IP that is not mine .

----------


## EBounding

Yes  

I don't like to admit it, but it's very good at organizing people for local political purposes.  There was a local zoning issue in my town recently and if it wasn't for facebook, it would have been very difficult to inform others and organize them to stop it.

----------


## Lamp

I mostly use it post links to my subreddit under a false name.

----------


## oyarde

> I mostly use it post links to my subreddit under a false name.


You mean you do not use your real name , Lamp ?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Is facebook going to be history in coming months/years like myspace, AOL etc?





https://twitter.com/hashtag/deletefacebook



*Even Facebook Former Insiders Are Turning Against the Company With #DeleteFacebook
* 
  This public relations catastrophe is epic and years in the making.

        By Erik Sherman

Facebook has hit a new company high -- which means a low -- in an   ongoing PR crisis. Yesterday afternoon, Brian Acton, co-founder of   WhatsApp -- Facebook bought them for $19 billion -- suggested that people delete Facebook from their phones and computers, using the hashtag, #DeleteFacebook, because of privacy issues. Hardly what CEO Mark Zuckerberg would want to hear.

 The criticism is harsh and not isolated. An investigation by the Federal Trade Commission over the company's data-sharing policies is reportedly in the works. Facebook's chief security officer effectively said that the company can't police users   because it's too large -- not at all reassuring from a company that  has  this kind of access to massive amounts of personal data. And a former Facebook vp says the company is 'destroying how society works'.

https://www.inc.com/erik-sherman/eve...efacebook.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*The Latest Facebook Scandal: Netflix, Spotify Could Read Private Messages, Yandex Was Given ID*

----------


## DamianTV

The problem more than Facebook is the TREND.

Facebook and Google both have more than enough information to put every man woman and child in this country behind bars for multiple lifetimes, based on Three Felonies Per Day.  The TREND is to collect data on everything a person does.  Thus, if Facebook collapses, what ever replaces Facebook will do the exact same thing.  These Data Collectors make money by selling your most intimate details to Govt and other companies.  Facebook specifically selling contents of PRIVATE Messages to other companies so "they can find something wrong".  They got PAID to do this.  DO you think ANYONE ELSE could become as powerful as Facebook unless they were also getting paid to sell all your data?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Use it under a pseudonym. Only people who know me IRL know my real ID. I also don't post pics of myself. I also have an artist page for posting about my music/art and developing a fan base. #handyforbusiness  I'm always amazed at how much personal info people routinely share on that site about themselves, family, friends, etc.

----------


## Sammy

I was banned for "hate speech"

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't have too many personal pictures on Facebook and don't post about my personal life but i frequently update my business page and use facebook ads to advertise my business.


Weren't you a character on the series _Bewitched_?

----------


## Anti Globalist

I have a Facebook but I don't really use it that much.

----------

